# 3D Aquarium



## Creamery (Nov 19, 2010)

I do not know if any of you have screensaver on your computers. If so I would like to tell you about a new aquarium screensaver that called Digital Aquarium Screensaver. 
I thought it was worth putting up for our group.The screensaver has 25 species of fish and 2 3D backgrounds. You can tickle fish and feed fish.The small fish grow up after eating food. Click anywhere on the water and you will begin seeing ripples, the fish themselves will also create their own ripples once the ripples hits them. 
Hope you like it!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I am unsure yet if your a spammer


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

but my aquarium is already 3 dimensional and.........

nothing can beat the Kuroshio Sea screen saver and.......

why don't you just turn the computer off when not using it and stop adding to global warming..........


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

your from WI, im kinda for global warming right now LOL


----------



## DevinsFish (Oct 24, 2010)

Global warming? really? stop believing everything the media says and do some research. I spent a year doing research on global warming and really it's a bunch of crap. When you own the information you can bend it all you want. I'm all for renewable energy but how many of you knew we were in a global cooling stage in the 70's? Oh, you didn't know that? Yeah, it happened. If you really think global warming exists because of HUMANS, then do some research on the opposing side instead of jumping on the bandwagon. You might learn something you didn't know.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

Osiris said:


> your from WI, im kinda for global warming right now LOL


where at in wisconsin are u from i live in la crosse.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

DevinsFish said:


> Global warming? really? stop believing everything the media says and do some research. I spent a year doing research on global warming and really it's a bunch of crap. When you own the information you can bend it all you want. I'm all for renewable energy but how many of you knew we were in a global cooling stage in the 70's? Oh, you didn't know that? Yeah, it happened. If you really think global warming exists because of HUMANS, then do some research on the opposing side instead of jumping on the bandwagon. You might learn something you didn't know.


depends on how u look at global warming. to me it seems like your a little closed minded to the matter and only want to believe one side of it like you telling everyone else not to do. global warming isn't how most people see it we arn't doing something to the earth that isn't supposed to happen what we are doing is causing earths natural process to happen much faster which is an ice age. the earth goes through cycles where it goes in and out of ice ages and what we are doing is causing the next ice age to aproach much more rapidly. and even if thats wrong and everything else about global warming is wrong do you really think all this polution is good for the us and the earth and doesn't have any long standing affects your very wrong.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Come on now, didn't mean to start a whole global warming debate, we were just joking around, geez. 

I'm from Madison, im actually looking forward to snow, hopefully thursday the storm hits like they say it might


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Creamery does have a second account here, and could be a spammer.

Screensavers are inherently dangerous and very often laden with trojans and other nasty malware. Nothing is truly free. Download at your own risk.

By the way, whatever you believe about global warming doesn't matter. Oceanic Acidification is absolutely all-too real, and the threat is poses to all life on earth is also all-too real. The kicker? To fix it, we'd have to do pretty much all the same things that we'd have to do to fix "global warming." Naturally, this poses a huge problem, and I doubt that we'd never stop fighting over it before it was too late.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

It's not really global warming.. It's a cycle that the Earth goes through, but yes, humans have had an impact on this. Not by causing it but by speeding it up drastically.

...coming from a biology major


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

nicemadison is a sweet town got lost there one time new years eve walked back drunk not knowing where i was going when i got back found out i had been walking through the worste part of town i cant really remember but i remember i was walking down train tracks in the downtown area. im also looking forward to snow being that i snowboard. im also a firm believer in if its gonna be cold it might as well snow. almost seems warmer when it snows


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

It defenitely is the spot to be on the weekend! Party and good times especially downtown area.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

Osiris said:


> your from WI, im kinda for global warming right now LOL


Traitor, It should not be 60s and 70s in mid November. You can complain in January when it stays below zero for days. I for one want snow very badly as my winter income depends on it. I work for a ski/boarding mountain. The more the better. There is some here but it is currently melting. Had some pretty crazy black ice conditions last night. EVERYTHING was coated in 2-3cm of black ice. Our Durango fought to make it home last night. Even in 4x4 using low gear and VERY slow the roads were pretty much worthless. Used the shoulder some of the way since snow and dirt are softer. Lots of "stuck" vehicles since they couldn't get up the larger hills. The SUV still went off the road once, was a pretty awesome really slow slide <10mph. Eventually got home and parked it on our lower driveway since it couldn't make it up our steep driveway to the garage. Normally can make it up with 4-5" of snow. 

I am also a bio major and have a chem minor. Trust me I know my research I know the points made by both sides. Also spent weeks on the topic in a ethics class. People can have there opinions, but it doesn't make them right. Anyway this is not the thread to really be discussing it in....


----------



## Creamery (Nov 19, 2010)

Long, long time ago screensavers have been used to prevent the so-called screen-burn-effect — a permanent disfigurement of areas on a CRT display caused by non-moving text or graphics being displayed continuously for long periods of time. To avoid this effect, screen savers have been used to blank the screen or fill it with moving images or patterns when the computer was not in use. Today, screensavers don’t serve their original purpose and are primarily used for entertainment.:fish:


----------



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

We got a "bad" snow storm here in Georgia last Winter. It really wasn't anything. Maybe 4-5 inches of snow, and ice on the roads, but it was bad because no one knows how to react to snow down here. There was a 12-car pileup down the road from my house becuase people went down an ice-covered hill too fast and no one could stop. They all just slid into a ditch at the bottom of the road.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Oh, snow in Atlanta is so funny. Just sit at the bottom of a hill and watch all the SUV try to get up it. I have no trouble in my mom's focus (front-wheel drive, weight over the drive wheels), but everyone with 4-wheel drive elephants have to go try it out. So you go out the next day (after it melts) and count SUVs in the ditch per mile to measure the storm.

The first time it snowed after we moved here, we went out and shoveled the driveway. The neighbors look at us like we were Martians.

I agree with TOS that ocean acidification is going to bite us before "global warming". Killing off a major food source is going to be worse than a few degrees up. 

My view on the Global warning is that the earth's climate is a complex interconnected system that we are just beginning to understand and its a bad idea to be influencing it (and we are) when we don't know what the outcome will be (we are no way ready to even guess). Long-term, likely the system will shrug it off and balance itself, but by then, we'll have suffered more than a bit. 

Efficiency is a no-brainer. Don't use so much fuel, you waste money anyway. But nothing is simple. Replacing that old washing machine with a new one than saves energy takes as much energy as you'd save in its lifetime to make the new one and bring it home.


----------



## DevinsFish (Oct 24, 2010)

We have got about 12 inches right now in my back yard. The ski mountains have already been open since Halloween. I've already got 2 good days of snowboarding in this season. LET IT SNOW!!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

It snowed here the day before yesterday. That's twice in two years! Normally we get snow maybe once every 5 or 6 years.
It's the end of the world! We're DOOMED! Dooooomed!

What.. what? Oh. It's all gone now, and warm and sunny.
Nevermind.


----------



## Creamery (Nov 19, 2010)

Wishing you all a very happy Christmas and a big thank you to everyone on here who has given me both help and advice, happy New Year for 2011.Creamery...


----------

